# UKC CT show



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

*UKC CT show* EVENT SITE CHANGE**

MASSACHUSETTS

AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER CLUB OF NEW ENGLAND
WESTFIELD (I&O) CONF JS WPULL GRCH-WP
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Jun 4; S1 Michele Wachob JS GUARD SCENT; Kimberly Himes SIGHT GUN; Rolando Mata NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Carleen Farrington TERR COMP; Leslie Haller WPULL Wheels-B Show Entries 8-8:30 am Show 9:15 am Pull Entries & Weigh in 8:15-8:45 am Pull 9:30 am NLC: Total Dog
Jun 4; S2 Kimberly Himes JS GUARD SCENT; Rolando Mata SIGHT GUN; Carleen Farrington NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Michele Wachob TERR COMP Entries 8-8:30 am Show to follow S1 NLC: Total Dog
Jun 5; S1 Rolando Mata JS GUARD SCENT; Carleen Farrington SIGHT GUN; Michele Wachob NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Kimberly Himes TERR COMP; Leslie Haller WPULL Wheels-B Show Entries 8-8:30 am Show 9:15 am Pull Entries & Weigh in 8:15-8:45 am Pull 9:30 am NLC: Total Dog
Jun 5; S2 Carleen Farrington JS GUARD SCENT; Michele Wachob SIGHT GUN; Kimberly Himes NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD); Rolando Mata TERR (except TFT) COMP Entries 8-8:30 am Show to follow S1 NLC: Total Dog
DOS $25 CASH ONLY, WP $20 CASH ONLY; JS $15; PE $20, $15 WP $10 JS; Weekend PE Special $75 same dog all 4 shows or $90 same dog all 4 shows and both pulls received by May 27, 2011
EVENT SITE CHANGE (From Lutwinas Farms, 113 Brainard Rd 06083 approximately 25 miles) 
Westfield Fairgrounds, Russellville Rd, 01085; Mass Turnpike (RT 90) Exit 3, Bear right at end of ramp, Take first right, Arch Rd (Econo-Lodge Motel) go 1.6 miles, left onto Cabot Rd, follow to end, then take right onto Russellville Rd, Go 0.4 miles to Fairgrounds on right. APBT Club of New England
Chairperson: Kellee Smith (replacing Belynda Crick) 
Event Secretary: Belynda Crick (replacing Cathy Anthony), 8 Bossi Avenue, Randolph MA 02368 (617) 319-9415 [email protected]
Weight Pull System Change 3/29/2011 / Committee member change posted 5/4/11 / site change posted 5/17/11


----------

